# Parc Verger & the superb fishing nearby.



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We are currently sitting at Parc Verger waiting for some more Rv owners to arrive for an August meet.
I took the opportunity of doing something today I have always fancied and that is to get some expert fly fishing tuition one to one.
There is an English Trout & Salmon registered fishing Instructor called Tony who lives here in the same village as Bob & Di at Parc Verger. His website is situated here, www.flyfishinginfrance.com 
He took me to a very nice local fishery about ten minutes away consisting of three lakes. One for Large Carp, pike and Zander, one for general course fishing and the third which is trout only but any method and bait with the exception of maggots. There is no licence required for the fishing because the lakes are privately owned and run. The cost for fishing the Trout lake is 8 Euros for 5 hours and for this you can take home a maximum of 5 fish. For a whole day the cost rises to 13 Euros with an 8 fish limit. Like Tony says this is cheaper than going to your local supermarket for trout and you also get to have a superb days outing in the french countryside just chilling out. For the tuition and the 5 hours fishing Tony charged me 59 Euros, not bad considering I got to use his tackle and knowledge and I got to keep the 5 fish i caught as well. Im going back in a few days for another 8 Euros worth to hopefully put some fish in the freezer for laters Tony will also hire out fly tackle at a very reasonable rate for those who like me dont yet own any. I have every other form of fishing tackle, most of it in the camper all the time but never got round like I said to Trout fishing.

Just a few words about Parc Verger for those who have been looking for somewhere mid france to stay. Bob and Di have a wonderful site here half an hour from Limoges that they have built up over the last 3 years. All the 9 pitches are RV friendly with hard standing, on pitch black / grey water disposal, fresh water tap plus 16 amp hook up post. Wi Fi Internet is available right round the site, There is a small circular swimming / plunge pool which has been a godsend since we arrived. They are just about to start work on the toilet / shower block so anybody arriving in the very near future will still need their own sanitation onboard. Additions for next year are the new smaller pitches on the grass field for smaller campers, caravans & tents.

We decided to spend the whole 20 odd days of our holiday here and travel around each day in our small car rather than get stressed out looking for campsites every other day in a different area. The park here is conveniently placed to travel across into the Charent and dordogne to Angouleme, Brantome, Perigeux and also Riberac and The charming village of Aubterre where the Eglise Monolith ( church carved out of the hillside) is situated. The hours drive each way was worth it just to see this alone. All in all a superb location to stay and one we will be coming back to again for sure. 
Thanks Bob and Di.

  :


----------

